# Shoulder brace recommendations



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

So my first two days this season at big boulder were great...except I took two nice spills onto my front (left) shoulder. The first was off a flat bar rail that I hucked hard. The second was a few days after, just caught my heelside edge butter spinning up a bank, and while it was not nearly as hard, agitated the hurt shoulder. That fall I actually heard a pop, but I know what ligament tears and sprains feel like (years of skateboarding have been gracious to my body lol), so I knew that I just slammed it hard and hyper extended it into my chest.

Before i go any further, I know many people will say to go see a doctor, but I currently do not have health insurance, and cannot afford to pay out of pocket.

I rode one more time since then and didn't fall on it. Ever since he first fall, I stopped working out on it, and have been applying icy hot on it sporadically. Anyway, it is clearly injured and I don't want to hurt it anymore, but I want to keep riding.

So I was wondering if any of you guys have had experience with shoulder braces, and some recommendations. I don't want to break the bank, but I want something that will not be useless either. Also, something that doesn't restrict movement that much would be appreciated.

If it helps, I wear underarmor, a protec elbow pad on that left elbow, and then I layer up from there.

As an alterior request, I am also looking for a simple knee brace to wear under my neoprene knee pads.

Thanks in advance for all the help.

-Michael


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Damn 87 views and no responses?


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

im in a similiar situation, Check out EVS Shoulder Braces, ive heard good things about one of the models and bad things about the other.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

jjz said:


> im in a similiar situation, Check out EVS Shoulder Braces, ive heard good things about one of the models and bad things about th other.


Lol well which ones have you heard good things about haha?


----------

